# HEY!



## just x joey (Oct 11, 2007)

hey, guys, check out my website! plz  I just finished it www.justxjoey.com


----------



## thebeatpoet (Oct 11, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## just x joey (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## Coldow91 (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks really good! Nice interface.


----------



## just x joey (Oct 11, 2007)

thank you.


----------



## khristeeanos (Oct 11, 2007)

Really like the portraits section.  Especially the BW with the girl holding her hair.


----------



## just x joey (Oct 11, 2007)

hey, thanks!


----------

